

We've been doing full-a$$ SCRUM for 6 months, here's what we learned - vespaceballs6
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/channels/weve-been-doing-full-a-scrum-for-6-monthes-heres-what-we-learned-1/?hm

======
pan69
The last three items on the list are very true but don't really have anything
to do with SCRUM, that's just the way it is and you probably already knew this
before you started using SCRUM. :)

------
walshemj
two week sprints :-) try doing real RAD deliveries are done every day.

Also doing stand up at the start of the day strikes me as silly doesn't take
account of people commutes I prefer end of day wash-ups so when you get in
first thing you can get started and not hang around for the daily scrum
meeting.

~~~
vespaceballs6
different strokes for different folks. The AM daily has just worked for us

~~~
walshemj
mm wouldn't work in London or any where with considerable commuting I used to
get in a 8:45 the rest of the team at 9:30 - that is 45 mins per day used
suboptimaly.

~~~
vespaceballs6
we do it at 10:30a, and most of the team is in by 9:30.

~~~
walshemj
so you have over 1.5 hours potentially of people hanging around waiting for
the meeting to set the days priority's.

From a time and motion perspective Better to do it at the end of the day so
that you can be productive from the get go.

